# muzzy's



## countryboykyle (Jul 9, 2009)

The last couple years been shooting rage broadheads and wanting to go to the muzzy fixed. My buddy said they are great. Any ideas?


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*I would*

My brother has been shooting them with great success for years. I shoot slick tricks, but have borrowed a couple from him to pig hunt with and had no issues with the flight or the blood trail.....Found em both.
I have a friend that wont allow mechanicals to be shot on his property at all because of bad experiences with guys shooting Rage.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Fred Eighler of Easton bowhunting shoots fixed blade Phantoms, and he could shoot anything he wants, because I think his wife is blood related to the Muzzy people.

By the way love watching his show. He is extremely animated.

I shoot the Magnus fixed blade- very similar to Phantoms, but half the price.

I don't know but part of the archery experience for me for the last 50 years has always bee sharpening your broadheads around the campfire the night before opening day.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I love muzzys. I dont shoot deer with anything else. I used a rage on a couple of deer and lost a couple becasue they sometimes dont give a great blood trail due to bad deployment. Now I only use rages on Hogs.
However I have have a friend who got a pack of muzzys that did not fly right. But found another pack and they were great.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Muzzys are good heads. I started out shooting muzzys and had good success with them. The only issue I ever had with them, was that they can be a little tricky to tune. I started shooting slick tricks last year, and they are much easier to tune.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm a Muzzy Phantom guy... Shot an Elk in the shoulder with one and shattered the bone... I mean broke it like it was hit with a rifle... Elk's leg was dangling as he ran off...Guide told me he had never seen a broadhead do that


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

There are lots of arguments for and against mechanicals , but you never have to worry about deployment with a muzzy fixed, or any other fixed for that matter. They may not be the most popular, but I have never had one not preform. The main thing is that they are sharp. Oh, and I would put their penetration against any other.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm a Muzzy Phantom guy... Shot an Elk in the shoulder with one and shattered the bone... I mean broke it like it was hit with a rifle... Elk's leg was dangling as he ran off...Guide told me he had never seen a broadhead do that


Rack,

That's a great story. Where was your elk?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Tombstone said:


> Muzzys are good heads. I started out shooting muzzys and had good success with them. The only issue I ever had with them, was that they can be a little tricky to tune. I started shooting slick tricks last year, and they are much easier to tune.


I don't see how one fixed head can be easier to tune, I meen you do it the same way, am I missing something here....spin shaft, if it wobbles move head 1/3 and do again till it spins true or thats the way I've done it for 30yrs with T Heads...WW


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> I don't see how one fixed head can be easier to tune, I meen you do it the same way, am I missing something here....spin shaft, if it wobbles move head 1/3 and do again till it spins true or thats the way I've done it for 30yrs with T Heads...WW


Im not sure what the difference with the Slick Tricks are, but when I put them on I had very minimal adjustments. Put together out of the package they hit very close to where my field tips were shooting.


----------

